

50 Skills Every Real Geek Should Have - kqr2
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/50_skills_every_real_geek_should_have

======
habs
Differentiate Between Dr. Pepper and Mr. Pibb?! Beat Quake in Under an Hour ?!

Really? Are these the skills you really need?

~~~
gaius
These are skills for nerds, not geeks.

